# first bow for my wife. homewrecker, heartbreaker, craze or what?



## paulanaussie (Jul 30, 2008)

Let your wife pick, its for her


----------



## twadd (Jun 18, 2011)

Well yes that is the plan for the final decision. But she doesn't know that much about archery since I am trying to get her inti it. So I am try to help her make the most informed decision by doing research on my own so I can educate her the best I can. She doesn't get hand shock, or a smooth draw as much as you women who are already into archery do. That's why I am asking y'alls advice.


----------



## Hannah511 (Sep 1, 2011)

When I was shopping for my bow I tried out a few. I haven't shot the homewrecker, but I shot the heartbreaker. I didn't like the feel of the heartbreaker at all. I thought that it was tough to pull back and it had a weird catch in it. I also shot the craze, I like the way it felt. It was smooth and easy to pull back but for some reason it felt like I was shooting a childs bow, and it did not feel fast at all. I also got to try out the Mathews Passion, it was really nice and felt very fast but I didnt like the way it felt when I pulled it back. When I shot the Hoyt Vicxen, I fell in love. It is so smooth and easy to pull back and it felt very fast. I chose the Vicxen! Maybe she can try out a few other ones before making her choice. I think that it is awesome that this is something you guys will get together! I love shooting and hunting with my man!


----------



## twadd (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks hannah. Ill definitely try to get her on the vixen too to see what she thinks. I want her to shoot the jewel as well. I know its probably the best bow, but I want her to have the best. I just hope she doesn't loose interest in shooting and hunting after we get her one. Ha. But I am sure she won't since it will be just more time we can spend together.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

My daughter has the homewrecker... I'm personally am not impressed with it but she loves it however she will be outgrowing it soon. She is already pulling the max and this is her first bow ever. She's 14 and bean pole, but very athletic. Now I am interested in looking at the new Bear Siren for myself. I will be checking it out. It has a higher IBO rating and and a bigger brace height.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

I started on the Menace (precursor to Craze) and I loved it! When I outgrew the draw weight on it, I tried the Vicxen first. Didn't like it, found it hard to draw at 46lbs. Tried the Passion and it pulled easier for me at 54lbs than the Vixcen at 46! I ended up getting the Jewel. Very smooth and very quiet. I would not hesitate to recommend the Craze or Jewel to anyone. Haven't shot the other two you mentioned but the Vicxen wasn't for me. Let me know if there's anything else you wanna know!


----------



## Ladyredleg6 (Sep 30, 2011)

My Husband just bought me my first bow a bear apprentice and I really like it . I have a 23 inch draw length and it's set 32 lbs on draw weight but can go up as high as 50. Brought it home and shot for an hour and already shooting a group really well, and found that I like shooting a bow as well.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

I currently have a Bear Attack I do like the Bear products just not a fan of the Homewrecker because I do not like the way it shoots for me. My daughter shoots great with it. She is getting about 220 fps so it's not uber fast, but it is great for her 1st bow.


----------



## twadd (Jun 18, 2011)

What's your daughters draw length? My wife is 26. Its pretty embarrassing that we have the same draw length. Ha. But she will definitely have to work on strength for her draw weight.


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

That is really great that you want to get her involved. My Husband introduced me to the sport a few years ago and I have been hooked ever since  I have had several different bows, and have finally settled with one (not a ladies bow) that I am comfortable with. Put a few in her hand and she will figure out what feels right for her.
Happy hunting


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

twadd said:


> What's your daughters draw length? My wife is 26. Its pretty embarrassing that we have the same draw length. Ha. But she will definitely have to work on strength for her draw weight.


The Craze is great for building strength! And she'll never outgrow it. And another good thing is: if your bow ever had an accident and you needed another quick, you can just move a few screws and have it shooting your specs


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

My daughters draw length is 27 inches and she has her bow set on about 47lbs.


----------



## twadd (Jun 18, 2011)

That's still not too bad. For 220fps.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah she likes it. I have the Bear Attack 25 inch draw set at about 54lbs and with Beaman Flatlines I get about 250 fps with the cheaper Beamans that are a bit heavier I got about 235I sure wish I had the extra 2 inches she had. Best of luck on your quest. I've been reading alot here lately on the Heartbreaker I just don't have a dealer close to check one out. I'd like to shoot it just to see how it compares speed wise to what I have now.


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

If mass weight is an issue, Winchester Destiny is the best.

If speed is the top concern, the X10 is rated 345fps IBO, and the most stable platform which produces the best chronograph consistency I know of.


----------



## jgrn1127 (Feb 17, 2011)

My wife shoots a Elite Gt500, cuba cams 26 1/2 in draw, 50 lbs, one daughter shoots a Strothers Allure 26 1/2 draw, 45 lbs, and the other daughter a Elite Gt500, cuba cams, 26 in draws, 40 lbs.


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

I started out with the Passion and have since sold it and now I'm shooting the Strother Allure. It has a smooth draw cycle and solid back wall. 260 fps @ 26" and 45 lbs.


----------



## twadd (Jun 18, 2011)

Dang! That's a fast bow! I am shooting 275and with my bowmadness at 26" and 70lbs! I shoot 350gr maxima carbon express hunters with 100gr tips. Ill have to check out that allure for sure if I can find a proshop that sells them. Thanks guys!


----------



## foam-huntress (Aug 14, 2011)

I just got the Matthews Jewel and I am getting 244 fps with my hunting arrows at 24 1/2 " draw and 43 lbs. With my indoor arrows I'm getting 262 fps. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4rivers3darcher (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree with alot of the women on here. Take her to shoot a few for herself. While she is shooting you could tell her to feel for "the wall","the vibration", the weight of the bow. all that stuff. but my question is-why stick her to a girls bow? Alot of the guys bows shoot better for me. FYI-the Vixen is heavy. If you don't know if she will stick with it, Bowtech is a good choice because they have a fully adjustable draw length. Therefore, easier to resell or hand down to a child. Have you heard of the Assassin? Great bow!! The Heartbreaker is an Assassin with smaller cams...easier draw. Comes all set up for her too. When she gets her poundage up, the Invasion is awesome. I get 280 fps with my 3d arrows. I am puling 52 lbs though.
Good luck!! Best time she will ever spend with you is hunting!!


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

twadd said:


> Dang! That's a fast bow! I am shooting 275and with my bowmadness at 26" and 70lbs! I shoot 350gr maxima carbon express hunters with 100gr tips. Ill have to check out that allure for sure if I can find a proshop that sells them. Thanks guys!


I didn't have a dealer close to me, I bought mine from a dealer here on AT. It was a hard decision to buy a bow I had never shot, but it was the right choice for me. It was definitely good to me on the 3D course this year!


----------



## stevem174 (Nov 3, 2009)

My wife loves her passion.


----------



## coopers354 (Jan 26, 2009)

I also agree with everyone on letting her shoot as many bows as possible and let her pick the one that she likes! I personally dont shoot a womens bow, but have shot the Heartbreaker before. I liked it!! I think it is smooth, a little shorter axle to axle (which some women like) and the best part is it comes all set up. Happy Hunting


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

the diamond razors edge is a nice bow also, but i love my heartbreaker.
my gf was thinking of upgrading from the razors edge to a heartbreaker but she didnt like the draw cycle.
in the end its what feels best for her.


----------



## T-bean (Jun 21, 2011)

I love my Hoyt Vicxen!!! I tried several bows, and as soon as I tried the Vicxen...I knew I HAD to have it. I agree with the other posters, have her try a bunch of bows. She will know "the one" as soon as she shoots it a few times.


----------



## twadd (Jun 18, 2011)

We tried to go shoot the heartbreaker, but the dealer was closed because he was hunting. I think we may just go with the craze. It might be best since she needs to build up draw weight strength, the craze is the most adjustable draw weight wise. The other ones are only 40-50 right?


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

Instead of HB, you would be better off with a Bowtech Equalizer which is much better made and the speed much more consistent than HB.

If you would like to get a brand new bow and save some money, try the Winchester Destiny or Thunder bolt. The performance is much better, and the design is much more advanced.

I saw ads where you can get the Winchester Destiny for $299.00



twadd said:


> We tried to go shoot the heartbreaker, but the dealer was closed because he was hunting. I think we may just go with the craze. It might be best since she needs to build up draw weight strength, the craze is the most adjustable draw weight wise. The other ones are only 40-50 right?


----------



## bowtechbrent (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree with everyone else, what ever feels best to your wife is the bow. My wife had a razors edge and it was a great bow. We bought her a Heartbreaker and she loves the bow to death! It shoots great and she is shooting a 100 grain rage and smoked her first deer with it this past weekend! I am a Bowtech fan, but its not always about brand. Whatever fits the person is the best key! Good luck shopping and haveing your wife involved in hunting and shooting is one the greatest things you will do!!!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Have you looked at the Diamond Razor Edge?
My wifes first bow was 30-60 lbs. We got it down to 27 for her to start. She draws 25"

When she got up to 45 we sold it and got her a Heartbreaker.
Sure it has the Binary Cams and the "Double Hump". It's not a big deal, just new.

She was shooting a 340 grain arrow at 43 pounds and it chronographed at 240 FPS

The Heartbreaker is the updated version of the Famous Equalizer Testerosa.


----------



## twadd (Jun 18, 2011)

Does anyone have any thoughts about the pse chaos?


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

Excellent bow. 

If you take a survey of the 2011 bow designs. Many bows share similarity on profile with PSE's Chaos and Omen, a year or two after PSE introduced their bows.

This makes the Chaos way ahead of the rest of the pack. It truly is a very high performance design and also very accurate. 

My only gripe is that if you want to upgrade to higher poundage on Chaos, the Chaos does not have as much Draw Weight adjustment ranges as the latest Women bows, such as Winchester's Destiny, Mission Craze, or Bear Apprentice II.


----------



## heartbreaker77 (Oct 8, 2011)

:wink:Heartbreaker is my favorite. Mine is very smooth and feels great. I changed my release today and wow what a change


----------

